

Facebook's new year resolution: new privacy updates - eridal
https://www.facebook.com/about/terms-updates/?notif_t=data_policy_notice&

======
eridal
> curl -i '[https://www.facebook.com/about/terms-
> updates/'](https://www.facebook.com/about/terms-updates/')
    
    
      HTTP/1.1 500 Internal Server Error
      X-Content-Type-Options: nosniff
      P3P: CP="Facebook does not have a P3P policy. Learn why here: http://fb.me/p3p"
      Set-Cookie: datr=8i99VA8vg6J7Ie5QG--ozOYN; expires=Thu, 01-Dec-2016 03:20:18 GMT; Max-Age=63072000; path=/; domain=.facebook.com; httponly
      Content-Type: text/html; charset=utf-8
      X-FB-Debug: xpsgjFWS5hhtvE0r1+LvGKjPSJjMZelwNp6ltRZrMIrtcqVM4T+XyQrBbWxahO8tEjr1Lri3SkAMYjTrjl9/jw==
      Date: Tue, 02 Dec 2014 03:20:18 GMT
      Connection: keep-alive
      Content-Length: 0

